
How the Fidget Spinner Origin Story Spun Out of Control - akeck
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-11/how-the-fidget-spinner-origin-story-spun-out-of-control
======
reflect
Interesting, I had also read she created it. Maybe I missed it in the story,
but who did actually create and popularize these silly things?

